#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  >  نرم افزاری دیگر جهت بازیابی اطلاعات

## farah676

با سلام
نرم افزار بازیابی اطلاعات همراه کرک

----------

*ahwaz 91*,*akbarof*,*nekooee*,*reza/m*,*Yek.Doost*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*,*پاناسونیک*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farah676

قسمت 3 و 4

----------

*akbarof*,*banehjok*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## farah676

قسمت 5  و  6

----------

*banehjok*,*gadraj*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*,*جمشيدا*

----------


## ajamee

با سلام بهترین نرم افزار برای بازیابی اطلاعات کدام هست من برای فیلم با فرمت avi نیاز دارم  با کمال تشکر

----------

*farah676*,*kavosh83*

----------


## fanus86

این برنامه رو امتحان کن 
DMDE 2.4 Professional Edition
این برنامه ساخت کشور روسیه هست من که خیلی راضیم خیلی خوب کار میکنه

----------

*farah676*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

این برنامه هم آخرین ورژنش و بگیری خوبه:
Recover.My.Files.Pro

اینجا هست:
http://www.asandownload.com/software/entry/1733/

----------

*farah676*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

این پست رو فراموش نکنید
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=25129

----------

*58mohsen*,*amir99*,*farah676*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*mohamadg*,*nekooee*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

آقای پشتیبان تذکر خوبی دادند. متأسفانه من دفعه قبل که وارد تاپیک شدم عنوان تاپیک رو نگاه نکردم. شما بهتر بود سوالتون رو اول سرچ میکردید که همانطور که به شما معرفی شد یک تاپیک دیگر در این مورد قبلا زده شده بود. و مورد بعد اگر جوابی هم پیدا نمیکردید باید یک تاپیک مستقل میزدید.

در کل بهترین هم وجود نداره باید با چند برنامه معمولا تست کرد ولی لیستی از برنامه هایی که بیشتر جواب داده هم در این تاپیک هست هم در تاپیک دیگر که معرفی شد گفته شده.

----------

*farah676*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## ajamee

> این برنامه هم آخرین ورژنش و بگیری خوبه:
> Recover.My.Files.Pro
> 
> اینجا هست:
> http://www.asandownload.com/software/entry/1733/


سلام و با کمال تشکر مهندس من این را آزمایش کردم  جواب نداد من یک مموری داشتم دادم به همکارم تمام فایلهای من را برگرداند به من گفت با همین نرم افزاری که شما گفتید انجام داد ولی من این نرم افزار را تست زدم تجواب نداد با کمال تشکر

----------

*kavosh83*

----------


## Yek.Doost

استاد نکویی برنامه خوبی رو معرفی کردن
دستشون درد نکنه
سعی کنید از نسخه پرتابل استفاده کنید تا دیگه از شره کرک و ریجستری راحت بشید و برنامه قانونی تر کار میکنه
http://soft98.ir/software/recovery-d...fessional.html

و اما شما دوست عزیز
اگه جای اون فایل ها اطلاعاتی جایگزین بشه
احتمال ریکاوری خیلی پایینه 
سعی کنید از برنامه پارتیشن ریکاوری 
*Active@ Partition Recovery
*
نسخه Enterprise
استفاده بکنید
و اگه بتونید نسخه بوت اون رو فراهم کنید 
نور علی نور میشه
موفق باشید
http://soft98.ir/software/recovery-data/1612-Active-Partition-Recovery.html

----------

*ahwaz 91*,*akbarof*,*asgharalae*,*farah676*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

> سلام و با کمال تشکر مهندس من این را آزمایش کردم  جواب نداد من یک مموری داشتم دادم به همکارم تمام فایلهای من را برگرداند به من گفت با همین نرم افزاری که شما گفتید انجام داد ولی من این نرم افزار را تست زدم تجواب نداد با کمال تشکر


البته برنامه ها در شرایط مختلف فرق میکنند . ممکنه یک برنامه یک جا بیشتر جواب بده و برنامه دیگر در مورد دیگر بهتر جواب بده. برا یهمین بهتره با چند برنامه تست بشه. اما برنامه ای که من بهتون معرفی کردم یکی از برنامه های قدرتمندی هست که در اکثر خدمات کامپیوتری از همون استفاده میشه و اون مرکز خدمات هم که به شما گفته از همون استفاده کرده حتما دروغ نگفته...
ولی این وسط دو مورد هست. شاید نوع تنظیمات برنامه یا سرچی که انجام دادید درست نبوده و نتونسته پیدا کنه. کی دادید خدمات کامپیوتری؟ همین فایل رو براتون پیدا کردن یا قبلا فایل دیگری؟
چون اگر روی همان بایتهایی که فایل شما قرار داره اطلاعات دیگری قرار بگیره به هیچ عنوان با هیچ روشی قابل بازیابی دیگر نیست.

توضیح این مسئله به این شکل هست که وقتی شما اطلاعاتی رو حذف میکنید در حقیقت این اطلاعات حذف نمیشه و فقط دیگه نشان داده نمیشه تا زمانی که دوباره اطلاعات جدیدی روی آن قسمت قرار بگیره. و این نرم افزار ها همه سکتورها را میگردند و اطلاعات مخفی شده (حذف شده) رو دوباره بازیابی میکنند.
من فقط در یک مورد تا حالا موفق نشدم با این برنامه اطلاعات رو بازیابی کنم که آن هم ویندوز از اول نصب شده بود و چند ماه هم گذشته بود. که مطمئنا روی بایتهای مورد نیاز من چندین بار نوشته و پاک شده بود. و طبیعی بود موفق نشم.

----------

*ajamee*,*farah676*,*farzad_yousefi*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ajamee

*سلام وتشکر لطفا در مورد نتظم برنامه راهنمای فرماید با کمال تشکر*

----------

*kavosh83*

----------

